# Because FreeBSD was delayed in time past  and not spread to the Graphical Desktop?



## teo (Aug 15, 2017)

Greetings to the community of FreeBSD and all!



The constructive debate and understand the reasons of  FreeBSD because continues with the technique of the old methodology, and I do not get to extend to graphical desktop for  the end user. In the currently, not exist a complete system-standard  ready for used on servers or in a graphical desktop without the inserted hand of the user  following the instructions of the Handbook of  FreeBSD.


----------



## k.jacker (Aug 15, 2017)

If I understand your question right, you're asking why there still isn't that one package that gives you a fully configured and ready-to-use qraphical environment?

I think that would be impossible without taking away the freedom of choice from the user. As there are so many possible choices to make...

How do you want to log in to your graphical environment? Text based or from a graphical login-manager? If you prefer a graphical login, which login-manager?
What graphical environment do you whant? What windowmanager, which decorations, with with or without additinal software....
The list is almost endless and that's one big point of using FreeBSD and it applies to every part it.... you choose yourself!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 15, 2017)

I read these endless, pointless opinion threads that mean nothing and solve nothing as "Why isn't FreeBSD just like Linux/Windows/etc.".


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 15, 2017)

It wouldn't be so bad if there weren't usually 3-4 current threads on the same topic.


----------



## tankist02 (Aug 15, 2017)

There is a port that helps install and configure desktop on FreeBSD: http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/desktop-installer/


----------



## teo (Aug 15, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I read these endless, pointless opinion threads that mean nothing and solve nothing as .....


It makes sense because nowadays we are in the XXI  century and we are not in the XX century that was the first steps of the old methodology.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 15, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if there weren't usually 3-4 current threads on the same topic.


Yep. I have a conspiracy theory about that but I'll withhold it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 15, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Yep. I have a conspiracy theory about that but I'll withhold it.



That occurred to me as well. Timing is everything.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 15, 2017)

teo said:


> Greetings to the community of FreeBSD and all!
> 
> 
> 
> The constructive debate and understand the reasons of  FreeBSD because continues with the technique of the old methodology, and I do not get to extend to graphical desktop for  the end user. In the currently, not exist a complete system-standard  ready for used on servers or in a graphical desktop without the inserted hand of the user  following the instructions of the Handbook of  FreeBSD.


From DOS, OS/2, Linux and FreeBSD from version 6 and I am using FreeBSD as a desktop and  I have FreeBSD installed on iMac (2009) and it works. I am using FluxBox, GNOME3 and I use to used KDE and I use also CDE...graphics card is Radeon. I am not computer educated and I didn't have a problem with the installation.


----------



## macondo (Aug 16, 2017)

Install GhostBSD, that's what you want, comes in 2 flavors: MATE and XFCE.
Finish the installation, pull the cd out, reboot, and away you go ....
It's FreeBSD with some refinements by default. Perfect for you ...
www.ghostbsd.org


----------



## rufwoof (Aug 16, 2017)

macondo said:


> Install GhostBSD, that's what you want, comes in 2 flavors: MATE and XFCE.
> Finish the installation, pull the cd out, reboot, and away you go ....
> It's FreeBSD with some refinements by default. Perfect for you ...
> www.ghostbsd.org



Does look interesting ... thanks for the pointer. Sometimes much choice can be too much https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BSD_operating_systems


----------



## Criosphinx (Aug 16, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> Does look interesting ... thanks for the pointer. Sometimes much choice can be too much https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BSD_operating_systems



You are right:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions


----------



## Russ Perkins (Aug 16, 2017)

Ugh


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 16, 2017)

teo said:


> I do not get to extend to graphical desktop for the end user


That is on purpose. In the XXI century, that is how this particular operating system is supposed to be. If you don't like that, then I suggest you chose another operating system - or fork this one.


----------



## teo (Aug 16, 2017)

OJ said:
			
		

> If you don't like that, then I suggest you chose another operating system - or fork this one.


If I quite like FreeBSD, but we have lives, and don't have of  much time to be sitting hours and hours putting together a complete system for the use of the day-to-day. Hopefully that will extend FreeBSD for the use  graphical desktop by default,  are 20-year history of FreeBSD, the derivative of FreeBSD are in project for service desktop graphic.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 16, 2017)

teo said:


> If I quite like FreeBSD, but we have lives, and don't have of  much time to be sitting hours and hours putting together a complete system for the use of the day-to-day. Hopefully that will extend FreeBSD for the use  graphical desktop by default,  are 20-year history of FreeBSD, the derivative of FreeBSD are in project for service desktop graphic.



There is already GhostBSD and TrueOS which come with a GUI included in the installation.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2017)

teo said:


> and don't have of much time to be sitting hours and hours putting together a complete system for the use of the day-to-day.


Then you must be doing something wrong because it takes me a little over 10 minutes to set it up. And most of this time is taken up waiting for the packages to download and install.



> Hopefully that will extend FreeBSD for the use graphical desktop by default


Not going to happen. There are plenty of FreeBSD derivatives that provide a fully installed desktop out of the box. Besides that even if there was an option, not everybody likes Gnome, or KDE, or XFCE, or whatever. So there's no 'common' ground here. It's all available if you want it any way, so why force something?


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 16, 2017)

Hours and hours?  It takes me about 15 minutes to install the GUI, but that's probably due to the really old optical drive I'm pulling packages from.  Not that many years ago, FreeBSD had an X windows option in the installer.  I guess they didn't want to support it anymore, and dropped it.  So, make yourself a little script to pull the packages from media, install them, copy the xorg.conf, loader.conf, rc.conf, xinitrc, etc files to your disk, and have a coffee for the ten or fifteen minutes it takes.

It's just not a big deal.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> FreeBSD had an X windows option in the installer.


Yeah, I remember that. Tried using it a couple of times. Never quite worked out. It was easier to just install a basic OS and install it afterwards. Doing it afterwards gave you more control and was generally easier to figure out where it went wrong if it blew up.


----------

